# Multiscale Graphite nuts? - Do they exist?



## lewis (Feb 16, 2018)

I would have a use for an multiscale graphite nut in white. 
25.5 - 27inch scales.

Do pre made nuts exist (google didnt help) ? if so from who?

If not, how do you get around this issue?. What happens if the stock nut on your multiscale instrument breaks?


----------



## Winspear (Feb 16, 2018)

Does white graphite exist?
I make nuts from a carbonfiber/PEEK/graphite/PTFE composite which you can think of as very similar. I've been doing them for peoples 8 strings, fanned frets and all sorts. I just need accurate dimensions of a few things to make one for you - they are £12 finished with guide slots to be filed to depth


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 16, 2018)

you'd have to buy a replacement nut blank and have it cut/filed if you don't want to do it yourself. graphtech sells the blanks directly but I believe some 3rd party sites sell em on ebay or such too.


----------



## lewis (Feb 16, 2018)

Winspear said:


> Does white graphite exist?
> I make nuts from a carbonfiber/PEEK/graphite/PTFE composite which you can think of as very similar. I've been doing them for peoples 8 strings, fanned frets and all sorts. I just need accurate dimensions of a few things to make one for you - they are £12 finished with guide slots to be filed to depth


yeah Im probably thinking of Tusq?

I have no problem trying to cut one myself and file/sand it to the shape I want.
I will have the stock one as a template to follow/matchup anyway.

Ive just found the "blank slabs" and I have a Mitre block which I presume will help me cut it to be angled?

Or will it need sanding at an angle instead? haha


----------



## bostjan (Feb 16, 2018)

lewis said:


> I would have a use for an multiscale graphite nut in white.
> 25.5 - 27inch scales.
> 
> Do pre made nuts exist (google didnt help) ? if so from who?
> ...



25.5"-27" doesn't tell quite enough to determine the sizing and positioning of the nut and the slots. I've never seen premade nuts for multiscales, but most techs/luthiers should be able to perform the service for you if you don't have the time to do it yourself. Ot you can do it yourself with a healthy helping of patience.

Actually, if we are getting super technical, there is no such thing as a graphite nut. Composite nuts like Graphtec etc. sometimes use graphite and sometimes even don't - but I think the point is that the nut is made of some synthetic very low friction material with industrial binders and whatnot to make it a solid physical object that is workable so that it can be shaped and slotted. PEEK or PTFE (teflon), as @Winspear mentioned, will work very well for this, as will the boron polymers graph tech uses (I'm not 100% certain, but I have good reason to believe that Graph Tech's TUSQ material does not contain graphite). I think HDPE might also fit the bill, but I've never personally tried it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 16, 2018)

bostjan said:


> 25.5"-27" doesn't tell quite enough to determine the sizing and positioning of the nut and the slots. I've never seen premade nuts for multiscales, but most techs/luthiers should be able to perform the service for you if you don't have the time to do it yourself. Ot you can do it yourself with a healthy helping of patience.
> 
> Actually, if we are getting super technical, there is no such thing as a graphite nut. Composite nuts like Graphtec etc. sometimes use graphite and sometimes even don't - but I think the point is that the nut is made of some synthetic very low friction material with industrial binders and whatnot to make it a solid physical object that is workable so that it can be shaped and slotted. PEEK or PTFE (teflon), as @Winspear mentioned, will work very well for this, as will the boron polymers graph tech uses (I'm not 100% certain, but I have good reason to believe that Graph Tech's TUSQ material does not contain graphite). I think HDPE might also fit the bill, but I've never personally tried it.


Graph tech makes 2 types of nuts, those with PTFE/teflon impregnated in them (TUSQXL) and those without (regular TUSQ). Where did you hear that they use boron polymers?


----------



## bostjan (Feb 16, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Graph tech makes 2 types of nuts, those with PTFE/teflon impregnated in them (TUSQXL) and those without (regular TUSQ). Where did you hear that they use boron polymers?


I don't really want to get myself into too much trouble here.  I don't know what exactly would constitute industrial secrets and such...

I think it is safe to say, though, that the material Graph Tech uses is actually way better than graphite. It's much stronger and is even a significantly better self-lubricant.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 16, 2018)

What are you guys using for nut files? I want to buy some, because so many guitars come with the nut action too high.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 16, 2018)

Stew Mac has sets and individual files. The sets are for six string guitar with typical string package gauges, and are ~$20 cheaper than buying them separately, but, since I prefer hybrid sets, I had to pay extra to select-a-size. It might not be a bad idea to go for broke and get the universal set, which is damned expensive, but then you can file pretty much any slot without too much worry.

You probably already know this, but for the sake of overexplaining myself, if you need a .009" string and all they make is a .010" file, use the .010" file. In fact, use the next size bigger, as long as it's within .001" or .002". Since I use a .059" low B, and there is nothing near that, I have to use a .056" file and carefully angle it back and forth to widen the slot more than the width of the file, bu about .003-.004". It's not too much of a pain, since it's just one string, but if I had some crazy ten string with only a couple of oddball file sizes, it'd quickly turn into a time eater of a job.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 16, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Stew Mac has sets and individual files. The sets are for six string guitar with typical string package gauges, and are ~$20 cheaper than buying them separately, but, since I prefer hybrid sets, I had to pay extra to select-a-size. It might not be a bad idea to go for broke and get the universal set, which is damned expensive, but then you can file pretty much any slot without too much worry.
> 
> You probably already know this, but for the sake of overexplaining myself, if you need a .009" string and all they make is a .010" file, use the .010" file. In fact, use the next size bigger, as long as it's within .001" or .002". Since I use a .059" low B, and there is nothing near that, I have to use a .056" file and carefully angle it back and forth to widen the slot more than the width of the file, bu about .003-.004". It's not too much of a pain, since it's just one string, but if I had some crazy ten string with only a couple of oddball file sizes, it'd quickly turn into a time eater of a job.



Cool, thanks. Yeah, I have a few guitars I want to lower the slots on the highest strings, so the "slide the string back and forth" method won't work. And I have two that have a brass nut, so I need something that will get into the metal.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 16, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> What are you guys using for nut files? I want to buy some, because so many guitars come with the nut action too high.



I bought 2 sets of Ibanez branded files and they're quite nice. I went over my needs and bought also into the Bass territory, not just guitar.

About using the right file for the string, though @bostjan correctly post what is "perfect", I don't feel it needs that kind of rigor or precision. A good use of sensibility also delivers good results. I've used the file marked for the string gauge and have no complains about it. I think the most important thing is not to rush, or you risk to dig the slot too deep. Also, I angle the files so they get their bottom parallel to the headstock (if it's tilted back, Gibson style) or angled towards the string's tuner (fender style). However, take these with your preferred seasoning (salt, pepper...) for I am no professional.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Feb 17, 2018)

lewis said:


> I have no problem trying to cut one myself and file/sand it to the shape I want.
> I will have the stock one as a template to follow/matchup anyway.



I can’t wait to see which EMG you use for a nut.


----------



## lewis (Feb 17, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> I can’t wait to see which EMG you use for a nut.


Thinking the SA single coil


----------

